# Minnesota Boy with Prosthetic Leg Finds Best Friend in Golden Retriever Puppy Born Without Paw



## Prairie dog (May 11, 2021)

Minnesota Boy with Prosthetic Leg Finds Best Friend in Golden Retriever Puppy Born Without Paw​
https://ca.yahoo.com/news/minnesota-boy-prosthetic-leg-finds-220414821.html


----------

